# European slingshot stores



## simonnybo (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi,

I have basically been "spamming" the Newbie question forum section, haha. For that I am truly sorry ;-)

But it would be a huge help if the European slingshot shooters, could mention some of the slingshots stores within EU. I've tried googling it but I can't seem to find any sites.

Thanks


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Don't know if the ones in England are of any help but in case they are, here are two --

http://www.majorslingshots.com/index.html

http://milbroproshotuk.com


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Here are the two I know from Germany:

http://www.the-slingshotchannel-store.com/

http://www.kugel-winnie.de/


----------



## amm1266 (Mar 27, 2013)

what about Majors Catapults/Slingshots he is somewhere in the UK


----------



## IanW (Oct 31, 2013)

Another UK one http://www.bellsofhytheonline.com


----------



## simonnybo (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks, that's a huge help for me.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

amm1266 said:


> what about Majors Catapults/Slingshots he is somewhere in the UK


Is that the guy on ebay who recycles plastic?

I got a Hathcock type slingshot from him for Christmas!
Really nice quality


----------

